# 12v tv



## gaz2676 (Oct 10, 2012)

can anybody recommend a good 12v tv dvd combo about 19inch... and do they come with the 12v plug on the end i ask becos i went to maplins spoke to the guys and they showed me 12v tv that ran off 12v transformers we have a built in12v socket an ariel point so need the proper plug on end cant seem to source gone off the idea of gettin telly from argos an hookin an inverter up when theres a power point socket there just need the right kinda telly any anybody help please
much love


----------



## alanval (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi ours is an AVTEX 7 in 1  dvd, 2x usb , 1 msd card slot, plays from hard drive great good for films. also put camera msd card in.good tv.. 

  val


----------



## Kontiki (Oct 10, 2012)

The van we have just bought has an Avtex 15" TV already fitted, I also have a Kenmark (cheap comet TV less the £100) & I think the picture is better on the cheap set. I run the Kenmark TV through a Amperor 12 volt voltage stabiliser.


----------



## rrs2010 (Oct 10, 2012)

We've just purchased a 22" LED HD TV/DVD from Currys, £150 and runs off 12 volt, Great picture :cool1:

LOGIK L22FEDW12 Full HD 22" LED TV with Built-in DVD Player buy online | Currys


----------



## vindiboy (Oct 10, 2012)

Voltage Stabiliser and connections
boatshare and boats to share I found this webb page on the net and have been in contact with Phillip Duerden who has come up with a solution to a dilemma I had with connecting two different TVs to the Stabiliser I am buying from him. I was just going to chop the end Jack of the Stabiliser and fit a Cigar Socket to the cable, Phil did some searching in his own time and found a neater way , so if you need any 12 volt fittings or help I would definitely recommend you contact him, Maplins were of little help on this one. if you can't get the 12v cable for the TV you buy, just do as I did, cut the 12v cable outlet from the  transformer and fit a cigar type socket  close to the transformer and a cigar type plug on the other end and you then have both connections you need IE plug the  plug and socket together and use via 230 volts or just plug the cigar lighter plug into your 12v system,I strongly recommend using a voltage stabiliser in line as your batteries can be  up to 14.5 v and this will kill the TV.

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...hat/22831-voltage-stabiliser-connections.html


----------



## gaz2676 (Oct 10, 2012)

sweet cheers guys for the answers i dont know nowt about this but weve got a sargeant elec distribution panel does that not sort out what kinda power comes thru or not ???


----------



## vindiboy (Oct 10, 2012)

gaz2676 said:


> sweet cheers guys for the answers i dont know nowt about this but weve got a sargeant elec distribution panel does that not sort out what kinda power comes thru or not ???


 No the panel distributes the power, if your batteries are at 14v that is what the voltage will be at your 12v sockets, slightly less possibly depending on cable size and length of run.Your 12v sockets could be wired direct to your Batteries via a fuse too so for sure they will be at Battery rate.


----------



## QFour (Oct 10, 2012)

Try one of  . . .These . . . Standard wall mounting on back so you don't need the stand.

Ours is brilliant. You don't need a voltage stabiliser either as they work on 10v to 25v DC. Good picture and easy to set up. I fitted a Camos wind up sat dish so we only have some 700 stations to watch :dance:

Came with all the cables to plug into 12 cig socket and will run on mains via supplied transformer.


----------



## gaz2676 (Oct 10, 2012)

cheers user nice one


----------



## tabs (Oct 10, 2012)

i got a 16" tv/dvd led,12v/240v blah blah blah £109 delivered from kogan tv


----------



## Techno100 (Oct 10, 2012)

Cello Traveller C19EFF 19" 12 volt LED TV DVD built in satellite receiver 5060062264227 | eBay


----------



## gaz2676 (Oct 10, 2012)

kinda wantin a wall mountin one but cool anyways


----------



## daisymini (Oct 11, 2012)

I got a kogan too but i find the sound a bit tinny but its ok for the van, I bought a wall mount off ebay secondhand and i just take the bottom off the tv when i have it wall mounted. Kogan also do the 12v connectors coz i had the same problem with maplins they where useless with their advice...!!


----------



## Techno100 (Oct 11, 2012)

[SUP][/SUP]





gaz2676 said:


> kinda wantin a wall mountin one but cool anyways



It is


----------



## Brochloon (Oct 11, 2012)

Like Techno says - Cello C19103FQ. traveller - wall mounted - built in sat receiver - brilliant


----------



## Kontiki (Oct 11, 2012)

To solve the power issue I bought a amperor voltage stabiliser for about £30, I then bought a 3 outlet cigar socket from poundland & a small socket from Maplins about 80p (see pics). It took about half n hour to take the cigar socket apart & solder the socket in place, you could buy a connector to fit in the wire but the poundland one doesn't have very good wire so I preferred to fit it direct to the sockets. This means I can use the 12 volt leads with cigar plugs & have a regulated 12 volt supply. What the voltage stabiliser does is not only protect the TV from getting too much voltage (can cause problems with TV's which aren't designed to run off car electrics) but also boosts the voltage to 12 volts if it drops to below the 12 volts down to about 10 volts.
I'm sure if someone isn't confident making an adapter they could find somebody to do it for a couple of beers


----------



## cobra rob (Oct 11, 2012)

We have a 18" LED Avtex with built in sat decoder, Avtex can be a bit more expensive but great quality and great viewing angles which can be a issue with budget makes but they all work


----------



## gaz2676 (Oct 11, 2012)

you make a good point there rob maybe payin that little extra would be worth it in long run how muchish is an 18inch avtex tv maybe not the model with sat decoder think i can live without that gizmo


----------



## lynian (Oct 11, 2012)

*12 volt tv*

We bought one from Morrisons 19inch with dvd comes with transforner from 240 to 12volt so I sent off on ebay for the correct cigarette fitting for it and works fine


----------



## Crystalgirl (Oct 11, 2012)

I also purchased a Kogan with built in dvd and recording and it seems brilliant.  My budget was limited so couldn't afford the recommended Avtex, but to be honest more than happy with this one.


----------



## MATS (Oct 11, 2012)

*MEos*

MEOS have a cracking picture - gone up in price but worth the extra.


----------



## Squibby (Oct 11, 2012)

*Warning*

If you do decide to make up your own cable be carefull that you have the positive and negative the correct way round at the plug that fitts into your TV if you get it wrong the TV wont work and may never work again.

If you have a voltage tester just look at the power socket on the TV it will show you which part is positive and which part is negative. Plug your made up lead into the power socket in your van and touch the red probe of your voltage tester to the positive part of the plug for the TV and the black probe to the other section of the plug, if you have the wires to the power socket in the van you will get a positive reading if not you will need to reverse the wires at the plug that fits the power socket in your van.

Always better to test it first rarther than destroy it.

Squibby.


----------



## gaz2676 (Oct 11, 2012)

Crystalgirl said:


> I also purchased a Kogan with built in dvd and recording and it seems brilliant.  My budget was limited so couldn't afford the recommended Avtex, but to be honest more than happy with this one.



think this is the one were going for ..... nicely priced.... avtex seem well overpriced for my taste ...
dont seem value when i dont intend to watch a great deal of tv intending to get a voltage protect thingy tho
........thanks to everyone on all your replies much appreciated


----------



## Kontiki (Nov 5, 2012)

Thinking about buying a  19" HD LED TV with PVR - Buy LED & LCD TVs for less at Kogan! . If anybody has one what is the viewing angle like? The specs say 160[SUP]o[/SUP] (Horizontal) × 160[SUP]o[/SUP] (Vertical) which seems very good compared to my old TV. I need to mount it high up in the van & my current TV is very poor you can't see the screen when you are below the level of the bottom of the screen.
Making a template to see if it will fit ok into the cabinet.


----------



## MancK9 (Nov 5, 2012)

We also got a LOGIK L22FED back in September.

It was £150 from Curries - and at the time it was the only DVD combo with 12V in.

It has a few nice features such as PVR via USB stick - i.e it will record to USB stick for playback later.
It will also play films etc from USB.

Not bad for £150.

Its quite big though - and fairly heavy.  It took me a couple of months to find a decent braket for it - which in the end I had to make a flange myself as our Cheyenne has the TV cupboard over the fridge and its quite hard to mount anything up there.

Will post a pic later.


----------



## gaz2676 (Nov 15, 2012)

http://www.kogan.co.uk/shop/19-hd-led-tv-dvd-player-pvr/ http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320892253419?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
just ordered these items today
thanx again to everyone for there advice and findings
much love


----------



## Techno100 (Nov 15, 2012)

That appears to be very good, please let us know your findings when up and running


----------



## Kontiki (Nov 15, 2012)

I bought the Kogan 19" TV (didn't want the DVD as we very rarely watch them) at £79 it looks a good price. Delivery was very quick, TV is nice & light, picture quality looks good as somebody commented the sound is a bit tinny but intend to run an audio cable to the radio input. The TV fitted nicely in the cabinet mounted on the bracket I got from Aldi.
Price for the voltage stabiliser looks really good I think I paid about £30 when I bought mine a couple of years ago, well worth getting at £16.99.


----------



## nickb (Nov 16, 2012)

i have one of these DGM ETV-2293WHC 22in FHD LED TV - Televisions | Ebuyer.com
£119 22" with built in dvd and record and playback from a memory stick


----------



## gaz2676 (Nov 16, 2012)

as somebody commented the sound is a bit tinny but intend to run an audio cable to the radio input.

sorry for seeming thick........but it gives me an idea if i can figure it out  but does that mean your wiring it into the vehicle stereo im thinking you might have a seperarate built in system in the livin area........ dont know to much about how you other half live with your dead posh coach builds........::fun: thinking about it would it mean running  lenghth of cable to the front into stereo thru aux (am i right or is that to much effort id have to custom make the cable i suppose)probs about 10 foot


----------



## Techno100 (Dec 10, 2012)

I just bought this next day delivery bargain
Finlux 19 Inch LED TV/DVD Combi, HD Ready, Freeview & PVR, Black (19H6030-D) at Finlux Direct


----------



## Le Foot (Dec 10, 2012)

This is the one I bought 6 months ago..and it is brill in our van (£20 cheaper now than when I bought it) Both on Sky & Freeview
  I can also recommend the Avtex aerial that I bought from lorrybits.com for £44.99. We put it through the sky light in the van, and stuck it with it's suction pad to the roof, and even though it blew a gale all night, the picture never faultered once. :banana:


19" LED TV (HD) - Buy your 19" LED TV (HD) from Kogan UK


----------



## Kontiki (Dec 10, 2012)

I bought that one a few weeks back, seems to work fine. As somebody commented sound is a bit tinny but I've run a wire to the cab radio so I can output through that. Also I have fitted the 15" Avtex that was already in the van in the bedroom. Connected both up to the satellite with an Amiko mini HD & it all seems ok. Haven't had much success with aerials for freeview, the indoor aerial used to work fine but for some reason it isn't working now?? Used it outside a lot so maybe that screwed it up. Tried a few aerials & not found them working too good or at all, bought a Moonraker DTV-1000 off ebay & couldn't get anything at all after trying for a couple of hours, spoke to the place who supplied it & they sent another head unit & amplifier but still the same so now waiting for a refund. Stuck a loop aerial (the ones that used to come with portabe TV's) & got 19 TV - 10 radio without trying.


----------



## Nudger001 (Dec 10, 2012)

*Go Avtex*

I had an Avtex 21" which un fortunately got smashed (too close to foot of bed and dreams of football!!!!), in haste I bought a Logik as replacement... big mistake, I know the Avtex is dear but you definitely get what you pay for..


----------



## silverweed (Dec 11, 2012)

Add Content


----------



## gaz2676 (Dec 21, 2012)

just a quick update on tv http://www.kogan.co.uk/shop/19-hd-led-tv-dvd-player-pvr/ last night plugged in a 8gb usb memory stick 8GB Cruzer Slice USB Flash Drive | Ebuyer.com  left the tv on bcc1 and set it to record itv1 soap switched it onto stand by went out an when i came back there on my usb stick was the recorded soap whick i thought was uber nifty and all for just over £120 inc power pack an usb can fully recommend to anyone good veiwing angles also an 8gb memory stick gives me over 6 hours of playback of pre recorded films or 6 hrs recording of my shows


----------



## oldpolicehouse (Dec 21, 2012)

gaz2676 said:


> just a quick update on tv http://www.kogan.co.uk/shop/19-hd-led-tv-dvd-player-pvr/ last night plugged in a 8gb usb memory stick 8GB Cruzer Slice USB Flash Drive | Ebuyer.com  left the tv on bcc1 and set it to record itv1 soap switched it onto stand by went out an when i came back there on my usb stick was the recorded soap whick i thought was uber nifty and all for just over £120 inc power pack an usb can fully recommend to anyone good veiwing angles also an 8gb memory stick gives me over 6 hours of playback of pre recorded films or 6 hrs recording of my shows



Hello
You say you left the TV on standby.
Does the TV come on when it starts to record or does it just record off the tuner and leave the TV on standby ?
Hope you can understand this question.

Blue Skies


----------



## gaz2676 (Dec 21, 2012)

hmm dont know about that ill set it away shortly in the same manner but id put money on it staying on stand by 50 50 really id ask a friend but i aint got any ....everyone ....aaaahhh


----------



## gaz2676 (Dec 21, 2012)

the red standby light changes to blue..... no picture and no sound..... when i switched on the tv it had changed channel from itv1 to bbc1 the one i set it to record....... so it wont let you record 1 show an watch another...... but at least our lass wont miss the soaps when she takes me to the pub .....i wish


----------



## barryd (Dec 21, 2012)

Dont want to quash anyones good idea but just a thought if your wiring your telly through the vans stereo.  We were parked on an Aire a few weeks ago where a van pulled in next to us and were clearly watching something that was through the stereo speakers.  The din outside was awful.  Problem is with some vans especially with door speakers the sound really reverberates loudly outside even when its not excessive inside.  In the end I had to complain.  They didnt even realise and were quiet embarressed.

I sound like a right kill joy but if it was me I wouldnt want to think I was pi$$ing anyone off.


----------



## gaz2676 (Dec 21, 2012)

you could wire up to stereo and use the fader function to mute sound in door speakers and use internal speakers as not to disturb other peeps


----------



## Jacana851 (Dec 22, 2012)

*TV /inverter combo alternative*

Hi - I realise you have said you do not want to run a TV of an inverter but this is a possible an alternative.

Pure Sine Wave 300W 12V Inverter : Inverters : Maplin Electronics

This little sinewave inverter plugs into your existing 12V socket and you then run a standard TV from the inverter. This is the solution we used and we run a 19" Panasonic TV in our van from this inverter. It works faultlessly. Being a sinewave inverter you avoid the pitfalls of the slightly cheaper modified sinewave inverters.

You have the additional benefit of being able to use the inverter for other applications such as camera or phone abbtery charging as well.


----------



## oldpolicehouse (Dec 22, 2012)

gaz2676 said:


> the red standby light changes to blue..... no picture and no sound..... when i switched on the tv it had changed channel from itv1 to bbc1 the one i set it to record....... so it wont let you record 1 show an watch another...... but at least our lass wont miss the soaps when she takes me to the pub .....i wish



Thanks Gaz 
That answers my question.
What bike you got ?

Blue Skies


----------



## gaz2676 (Dec 23, 2012)

06 r1 thats the bike in my avatar


----------

